# Not- Aus Klassen



## SBT (28 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht, ob ich in den richtigen Bereich poste, in meiner Frage geht es um sicherheitsgerichtete Steuerungen, realisiert über Schützsicherheitskombinationen wie PNOZ x oder SIRIUS 3TK28.
Ist die Spezifikation des NOT-AUS Pilzschalters für die erreichbare Sicherheitskategorie relevant? Ich kann in keinem Datenblatt eines Schalters Angaben zu SIL oder Kat. finden.

Vielen Dank für Antworten.


----------



## jabba (28 Januar 2008)

Also bisher musste der Not-Aus Taster der 954-1 entsprechen.

Mit der neuen Norm ISO13849-1 hab ich mich noch nicht befasst.

Die Änderungen betrifft aber in erster Linie die Bewertung, daher würde ich Schalter für EN954-1 einsetzen.

Wobei ich nach meine Meinung nur bisher einen Schalter gesehen habe der sicher ist. Für mich sind Moeller, Siemens, Schneider usw. alle mit Fehlern behaftet, aber die haben ne zulassung.


----------



## edi (29 Januar 2008)

> Wobei ich nach meine Meinung nur bisher einen Schalter gesehen habe der sicher ist.


 
...und welcher wäre das ?


----------



## Sockenralf (29 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

die von Pilz, die erkennen, wenn die Schaltelemente nicht mehr auf dem Betätiger aufgeschnappt sind?




MfG


----------



## Martin007 (29 Januar 2008)

SBT schrieb:


> Ich kann in keinem Datenblatt eines Schalters Angaben zu SIL oder Kat. finden.


Hallo SBT,

Die Sicherheitssufe hängt auch von der Verdrahtung (Einkanalig, Zweikanalig) ab.
Woher soll der Schalterhersteller wissen ob du den Schalter ein- oder zweikanalig verwendest.


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Januar 2008)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *SBT*
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig. Nur ein Kontakt (ohne Sicherheitsrelais) kommt evtl. auf Kategorie 1, ein Kontakt mit Sicherheitsrelais auf Kat2, zwei Kontakte auf ein Sicherheitsrelais auf Kat3, 2 Kontakte auf ein Sicherheitsrelais mit Querschlußüberwachung vielleicht auf Kat4. Das einzige Merkmal für den Schalter (zur Unterscheidung von Nicht-Sicherheitskontakte) ist das entsprechende Symbol bei den Kontakten, der Kreis mit dem Pfeil drin. Aber Achtung: es sind nicht zwangsläufig alle Kontakte eines Schalter(/sonstigen Bauteils) Sicherheitskontakte, es können auch nicht sichere Meldekontakte dabei sein!


----------



## SBT (31 Januar 2008)

Danke erst einmal für die zahlreichen Antworten, aber, dass die zu erreichende Sicherheitskategorie AUCH von der Verdrahtung (Mehrkanaligkeit), den verwendeten Relais und den Fehlerüberprüfungsmethoden (Querschlussicherheit, Diversitätsprüfung) abhängt ist mir durchaus klar.

Mein Problem ist nur, dass die DIN EN 954-1 nun einmal von dem Einsatz "bewährter" Bauteile spricht, ohne die höchstens Kat. B erreicht werden kann. Woher weiß ich, ob ein Bauteil "bewährt" ist. Auch die tollste 2v2- Verdrahtung bringt mir letztlich nichts, wenn der Schalter nichts taugt.

Noch schlimmer wird es mit der IEC 61508. Dort heißt es, dass die maximal erreichbare SIL- Stufe der Gesamtschaltung, dem geringsten SIL ALLER verwendeten Bauteile (also auch dem des Not- Aus Schalters) entspricht.

Ich hoffe hier ein Paar gute Praktiker zu finden, die aus meinem leider nur theoretisches Wissen resultierende Frage beantworten können.


----------



## Oberchefe (3 Februar 2008)

> Woher weiß ich, ob ein Bauteil "bewährt" ist.



Das weiß der Hersteller des Bauteils im Zweifelsfall und kann das Dir auch schriftlich geben.


----------

